# Colonel James Swett, USMC



## GrauGeist (Jan 21, 2009)

Another legend has left us.






Colonel James Swett Sr., United States Marine Corps pilot of WWII passed away at the age of 88 here in Redding, California.

He was the recipient of the Medal of Honor, the DFC and held two Purple Hearts for his actions in the South Pacific while assigned to VMF-221.

From Legacy.com:


> Colonel James E. Swett Sr.
> An American, a Husband, Father, and Man amongst Men
> 
> 
> ...



There is a good account of his actions at Wikipedia - James Swett, but the action of 7 April 1943 is where he earned his MoH and became an Ace. It's an amazing story, and is a must-read for any fan of the F4F Wildcat:


> His first mission was as a division leader on a combat air patrol over the Russell Islands early on the morning of April 7 in expectation of a large Japanese air attack. Landing to refuel, the four plane division of F4F Wildcats he was leading was scrambled after other aircraft reported 150 planes approaching Ironbottom Sound, and intercepted a large formation of Japanese Aichi D3A dive bombers attacking Tulagi harbor.
> 
> When the fight became a general melee, Swett pursued three Vals diving on the harbor. After shooting down two, and while taken under fire from the rear gunner of the third, the left wing of his F4F was holed by U.S. antiaircraft fire directed at the Japanese. Despite this he shot down the third Val and turned toward a second formation of six Vals leaving the area.
> 
> Swett repeatly attacked the line of dive bombers, downing each in turn with short bursts. He brought down four and was attacking a fifth when his ammunition was depleted and he had his cockpit shot up by return fire. Wounded, he decided to ditch his damaged fighter off the coast of Florida Island, after it became clear that his oil cooler had been hit and he would not make it back to base. After a few seconds of further flight, his engine seized, and despite initially being trapped in his cockpit, Swett extricated himself and was subsequently rescued in Tulagi harbor after crash-landing his Wildcat. This feat made the 22-year old Marine aviator an ace on his first combat mission.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Wildcat (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 22, 2009)

One absolutely hellofa man, Patriot and fighter pilot, his presence will be sorely missed....


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 22, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 22, 2009)

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 22, 2009)

Rest well, Marine.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 22, 2009)

Had a helluva life. Good for him. Hope we all can do as well.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 22, 2009)

I found a good photo of Colonel Swett in the "saddle"...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 22, 2009)

RIP Colonel.


----------

